# SD 45-T



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Here is a shot of the SD 45-T I bashed out of a Aristo SD 45. If you would like to see more pics I posted several in the Modle Making fourm.










Best, Ted
Ted Johnson
GYT&S RR
(Grit Your Teeth & Spit RR)
Bouse, AZ


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

Awsome, Nice Photo showing the see through intake grills. Have you thought about bashing an SD40 into a tunnel motor?

Post more Photos!


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks Pete, 
Ya I was thinkiing of doing a SD 40 -2-T but I gota catch up on my honey-dos first! 
More pictures in the Model Making forum. 
Best, Ted


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice.  Always good to see some varity.  later RJD


----------

